# Baby name suggestions



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm due to have my baby girl in july. We haven't picked a name yet, so I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Mar 16, 2007)

oooh!   How exciting!!! My mom is due to a baby boy any day now!  We have not picked a name either!  We have a few in mind though!  

What kind of names do you like?   Original names, popular names, different names, plain names, exciting names?  

We have four girls in our family and four boys, the girls are all middle names of the Bible, and boys are all first names of the Bible.   

Girls names:

Alaina
Madeleine
Maleah
Sarah
Anna  (it is popular right now!) 
Leah
Savannah
Rebekah
Paige
Nicole
Elizabeth 

Tell, me what kind of names you like and I'll try and braistorm with you!    I LOVE THINKING OF NAMES!


----------



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd like something unique.  I'm tired of the popular names like Madison and Jessica. Something a little more creative.


----------



## Emily Klesick (Mar 16, 2007)

How about Jerusha or Joanna.   Do you like Natalie, what about Sophia.  Lydia, sounds nice and not very popluar.  I know someone that named there girl Meadow.  That is unique!!  DO you like Autum? I post soem more suggestions when I come back tonight.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 17, 2007)

Kayla
Sabrina
Katia
Noel
Myah
Kyah
Shanda
Kelbie
Prestley
Tegan
Jacinda
Lacey


----------



## freckles66 (Mar 18, 2007)

My daughters are named Katya (we call her Katy) and Anna. We found them to be kind of old school European , but dignified names.

Good luck!

Michele in NY .


----------



## sandalwood (Mar 19, 2007)

Angeline
Krista
Matilda
Casey
Riley
Cassandra
Candice
Julia
Samantha
Chloe
Alyssa
Tori
Ella


----------



## margi (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys - keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Emily Klesick (Mar 23, 2007)

Abigial
Amy
Christina
Kimberly
Brianna
Prayse
Cherish


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2007)

Liberty
Eden
Brook
Lola
Scarlett
Jezabel
Marley
Stevie
Willow
Echo
Amarantha (a flower)
Acacia (a flower)
Quinn
Pheobe


----------



## margi (Mar 24, 2007)

I really like these so far:


Eden
Scarlett
Brianna
Krista
Tori
Prestley
Noel
Autumn
Madeleine
Paige

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## jellyfish (Mar 26, 2007)

Kira
Alandi
Erin
Rachelle
Ashtyn
Serena
Sabrina
Jillian
Deanne
Justine
Lexia
Kori
Valerie
Breena
Mena


----------



## Panda (Mar 26, 2007)

Ellis, Samantha, Holly, kaydalis, Doria, Sandra, Katrina, Christine, Jade


----------



## soapwytch (Mar 28, 2007)

Miranda Kathleen
Nikki Lynn
Kaitlyn


----------



## Cathy8 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> My daughter's name is Jade, she is 9.



I love that name


----------



## Cathy8 (Mar 28, 2007)

A few suggestions:

Ashby
Ellie
Brynne
Jeannie
Crystal
Mariah
Jasmine
Ollie
Marchelle
Darci
LeeAnne


----------



## copper (Apr 11, 2007)

Made any decisions yet?


Here are a couple more off the top of my head:  

(sorry if any of these are repeats, i didn't go back to check if they'd been said yet)

Sloane
Kelsey
Trina
Gabrielle
Natalia
Brody
Nila
Kera


----------



## stephie (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you pick out a name yet?


----------

